# Nice day for the club and me.



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

First off, the more important of the two. 
Riverfront Working Dog Club www.rwdc.org now has the only SchII Presa in the country.
Aurra Del Darkforce (Boogy), owned and handled by Jen Chandler. =D> =D> =D>
For Thunder's and my day. 91 92 95 (278) with high in tracking, high in obedience and high in trial. 
We missed high in protection because at the last min of the last exercise (side transport) Thunder decided to take a cheap shot at the decoy when I handed off the stick. I didn't understand what the Judge ment when he said "You have no idea how that's gonna hurt". Found out in the critique. It beat me out of a V rating in protection. Life goes on! :lol: :lol:

Names and scores have been posted on our web site. I'll holler when pics are up
...........


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Outstanding Bob\\/ Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

................


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

nice!were are the pics pics pics


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Trying to edit to make a 278. I'm old! Be patient!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hopefully Jen (web master/Presa owner) is working on pics.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

And the "................................." means? I don't know...if me and my dog scored that well I think I'd be to "wasted" to type:smile:


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Well done Bob and Thunder!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yay for Thunder and Bob! And for Boogie and Jen! *kicks self yet again for not going* Darn weather.com. Can't it predict the future any better?


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Big Congrats Bob to you and Thunder and all of the new title holders in your group!
Have to also say Congrats to Roger and Doc!  Anxiously awaiting pics


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats Bob!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks folks! I'll enjoy my success till Tues night training, where, I'm sure my swollen head will be reduced again by club members. :lol: 
Trish, Doc and Roger took High Protection. That's pretty much a give for that Powerhouse. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow, what a great day for you all!

I would give Thunder a big kiss.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

COngratulations!


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Congrats Bob!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

congrats!!!!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Congratulations. 

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Yahoo Way to Go, & 3 Cheers for Bob & Thunder. Great scores, you have every right to have a swollen head, especially since you used exclusively motivational methods in training him.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Congratulations Bob!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Yahoo Way to Go, & 3 Cheers for Bob & Thunder. Great scores, you have every right to have a swollen head, especially since you used exclusively motivational methods in training him.


Thunder has yet to get any physical correction during his training.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, all i can say is i wish it were me!! good job ol' yank 'n crank man!!! 

and i assume from the tracking score that Thunder managed to keep his nose DOWN!!! how was the weather? rainy or not? i'm thinkin' you may've had great weather for it--but only b/c ours has been so wonderful, and you're SE....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann freier said:


> well, all i can say is i wish it were me!! good job ol' yank 'n crank man!!!
> 
> and i assume from the tracking score that Thunder managed to keep his nose DOWN!!! how was the weather? rainy or not? i'm thinkin' you may've had great weather for it--but only b/c ours has been so wonderful, and you're SE....


 Yes great weather for tracking. light misting, 4-5 inch grass, slight breeze. 
The night before there was a big downpour at the fields but trial day Was nice. Actually got hot and typical midwest humid later in the afternoon when we did ob and protection though. 
For whatever reason, Thunder shook off all the quirks he has been showing on the tracking training field. 
One member would have had a 99 except for missing both articles. Of course that dog never did that before. Go figure!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob: What else did the judge say in his critique?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've tried three times to give the judges critique but each time I'm told that I'm not logged in anymore. To slow I guess. I'll do it in a couple of posts.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Obedience: great pic of team work but just a bit to much enthusiasm. (With this being my first totally motivationl dog, I've got to get a bit more control, but I'll settle for the extra enthusiasm instead of Precision) It will come with my having more expierience in this method. 
A bit of crowding on the left turn in the group. 
Moving sit was very fast but a bit crooked. Same with the moving down. REcall was very fast but he head butted me in the jewels on his stop. finish could have been straighter.
Retrieves were strong and fast but just a bit chewy. Jumps were excellent.
Send out was very fast with a quarter horse, slidding stop and down.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I've tried three times to give the judges critique but each time I'm told that I'm not logged in anymore. To slow I guess. I'll do it in a couple of posts.


You could type it elsewhere (Word, an email message box) and then copy it and paste it here so you don't have to be logged in to type the whole thing.  

Also, if you get timed out, you can page back from the "you are not logged in" message, back to your text, and copy the text so you can log back in and paste it into a new message box.

Edit:

*** Never mind! ***

You were posting when I was typing. :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Protection: Excellent blind search with good speed and control. Hold and bark started out a bit nasty but settled into a nice rythym. Escape was very fast but a bit shallow on the bite, although he held it steady. Excellent out. Reattack was excellent with a full calm grip. Courage test was a bit to controlled at the begining (we don't hold our dogs and it looks a bit lazy I gue....till we give the bite Command :smile: ) Fast down the field and excellent, full bite. Excellent out. Side escort was excellent till Thunder decided to take the cheal shot on the helper when I handed over the stick. 
Over all I was pleased but totally aware of what's need to go to the next level of titles and trialing.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Connie!  :smile:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Obedience: great pic of team work but just a bit to much enthusiasm.


What does that mean?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Some dogs are very correct while in the position but show a "lack of enthusism" or "Lack of joy in their work". At the nationals the Judge commented on a couple of dog having "to much Joy". It's basically a very happy dog that could use a bit more control. There's a fine ballance between power and control in the exercises. Thunder's enthusasim shows up as a bit of forging in his heeling. He also isn't as smooth as many Judges like to see. He bounces a bit when he's heeling. 
It's me that has to get better, not Thunder.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The good team work is the dog seems to work well with the handler. Some dogs are very correct but not very enthusastic.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Some trial pics are now up on the club web site. Tracking, BH and OB, so far.
www.rwdc.org

From the main page, click on Trial photos and go to Spring 07.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Really good pics....Had to click back and forth between Thunder's picture on the Main page with the helper driving him and then on the other trial photo's to figure out which one was you:smile: Congrats again - you definitely gave me hope that all this motivational training I've been doing with Coda since she was a pup may just work instead of what I had been doing for years...the old yank and crank method . Just goes to show - you can teach us old "dogs" new tricks!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lacey, there are two of us "old dogs" in the club. Myself and Roger. Roger has a blanket back B&T (Doc). In the photos Roger has black hat, t-shirt, pants and a beard.
I have a black hat, t-shirt and Levis (and Thunder, the sable).
Someone at the trail asked if we were brothers. Roger and I tossed a coin to see who got to hit the insulting person.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Congratulations Bob - very impressed.

Looking at the pictures, is that photographic evidence of you alpha-rolling your dog.........


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ian Forbes said:


> Congratulations Bob - very impressed.
> 
> Looking at the pictures, is that photographic evidence of you alpha-rolling your dog.........


Can ya see the stress while we wait our turn on the tracking field. :lol:
Thunder getting a belly rub is our way of chillin out. 
Going on the protection field is a bit different.


----------

